# 1993 Specialized M2 Team



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Just picked this up- pretty sure it's a '93 as it doesn't have the Duraclan decals on the top tube and the M2 Team Edition decals on the chainstay look different than '92. I know they only made 500 of the '92s, anyone know anything about the '93s?

It's mostly M900 XTR, with the exception of the LX cranks, BB, and M952 rear derailleur. I plan on bringing it back to full M900 spec, along with all the requisite Specialized bits. I already have a NOS pair of Specialized X21 rims that I can use. I think the hardest thing will be trying to find a Specialized seat and some decent Umma Gummas. The American classic post is a nice little bonus that will make it's way to something else. And those are the pre-carbon Future Shock FSX forks, came with the bike, with the M2 fork brace. Anyways, I've always thought these early M2 Teams were cool, and I'm happy to add this to the collection.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I bet that rides nicely. Change those cranks please.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Looks alot like my old 92 M2...










I have spare Duralcan decals if you want them.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I bet that rides nicely. Change those cranks please.


Oh, most definitely. I'll either install some XTRs or some Specialized cranks. Which means I have to install a square-taper BB. How many of you guys go for the period-correct square taper BB in your bikes, and how many go for the not-quite-so-correct square taper sealed Shimano BB? I must admit, I usually just throw in a Shimano sealed because they are so worry free. I have a UN70 that should work perfectly in this bike.



ameybrook said:


> Looks alot like my old 92 M2...
> 
> I have spare Duralcan decals if you want them.


Thanks! Yeah, I looked at yours again before I posted this. Great looking bike you have. I don't think the 93s came with those Duraclan decals, though if I'm wrong I'd definitely be interested.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

PM me if you want them.


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

definitely needs sorting, but that's the fun part.

Nice find.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I tend to go functional with BB's. UN-71 or similar.

Go with functional and reliable.


Nice pick up. I dig those.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yup. UN 70s BB and STEEL threaded tange headsets.


----------



## captain8track (Sep 26, 2008)

I also think it's an 92. I had a 93 S-works, custom painted and it's by far the best handling xc bike I ever rode, it had wc history from previous owner. I build mine up in late 96 with a white judy sl and XT components, a fat friend borrowed it and well fat people should not be on bikes in the first place, he cracked the frame! Still miss it! I have a 93 ordinary stumpjumper fs for my girl in 16" it's gorgeous and in really good condition. Just needs a good fork (original one is missing) and some canti reinstalling. Looking forward to putting it together...


----------



## kool maudit (Nov 27, 2007)

i had that bike in black with full m900. earned my best results on it.


----------



## obj2000uk (Nov 27, 2008)

It's definitely a 93. I've got the same frame (from new!).
The decals on the chainstay and the world champion one on the seat tube confirm it.
Since I bought it (SO long ago now), I've upgraded the components I originally built it up with but never really needed to consider buying a new frame because it is light, fast and climbs like a dream!


----------



## obj2000uk (Nov 27, 2008)

... and just another bit of information ... from 94 onwards the factory red colour was slightly changed, with white decals (instead of yellow).


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*M2 specs?*

I also have a red M2 with the ghost decals in yellow-nothing on the top tube.serial# 94S 02793m.anyone have an idea what year it maybe?had the carbon forks,tange aheadset.plan to build it to Neds older specs if the year is similar.thanks......ps/I also have a metallic blue M2 #S98S4M25012 with mostly xc pro & diacompe brakes,FS forks.if its a '98 according to the numbers are the xc components incorrect?bb,hubs,etc.- want to make one org. out of the pair.don't think xc pro was used past '94.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

[QUOTE='02 NRS]I also have a red M2 with the ghost decals in yellow-nothing on the top tube.serial# 94S 02793m.anyone have an idea what year it maybe?had the carbon forks,tange aheadset.plan to build it to Neds older specs if the year is similar.thanks......ps/I also have a metallic blue M2 #S98S4M25012 with mostly xc pro & diacompe brakes,FS forks.if its a '98 according to the numbers are the xc components incorrect?bb,hubs,etc.- want to make one org. out of the pair.don't think xc pro was used past '94.[/QUOTE]

94 and 98. I cracked the code on that one!  
As for XC Pro on the 98, that build wouldn't technically be correct. If you're not the original owner, there's a chance that the parts were swapped around at some point. Bike shop might have wanted to clear out some excess XC Pro that never sold. Hard to say.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> As for XC Pro on the 98, that build wouldn't technically be correct. If you're not the original owner, there's a chance that the parts were swapped around at some point. Bike shop might have wanted to clear out some excess XC Pro that never sold. Hard to say.


Maybe warranty replacement frame. A lot of M2 frames snapped and were replace, sometimes, under warranty.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

After gathering a few parts, I finally spent a little time on this bike, and I have some updated photos to share. Good stuff first, details after.









































First and foremost, I ditched the cranks and BB. They were replaced with a Syncros Ti I had laying around and some of the nice cold-forged S-Works cranks. I'd still like to find some M900 cranks, but these will work for now, and look way better than the LX cranks it had. Rear M952 was swapped with a correct M900. Computer was removed. Easton carbon handlebar was pulled and replaced with a Zoom 150. Not sure how correct it is, but I wanted a silver bar instead of the carbon. Ugly Serfas grips were replaced with a set of Bontragers. I just wanted something clean and comfortable. Tires were swapped out with some slightly-newer than '93 Specialized skinwalls. Just wire bead, unfortunately, but I wanted some skinwalls on there. Specialized seats are hard to find, but I didn't like the seat it had, so I swapped it for a Flite. I figured it would work for now, and it's a cool little bonus that the stiching is red & yellow like the bike. And lastly, I spent a little time cleaning it. Those fat welds aren't easy to get clean.

So yeah. With the exception of the cranks, everything on this bike is M900. That would make this my first full-XTR bike. Oh, and I've got some 737's to put on it.


----------



## eschlimm (Apr 19, 2014)

*My 1993 Team*

I JUST found an unbuilt 1993 S-Works Team frame and collected all the parts to build a technologically advanced bike with retro pieces when possible. I LOVE this bike, it brings me back but allows me to fly over big and small bumps. Check it, an absolute find.


----------

